# Survival > Bushcraft Medicine >  Buckeyes- for arthritis

## hunter63

So, OK this might be kinda crazy, but awhile back a friend handed me a buckeye and told me to carry it in my pocket for help with arthritis, (got a touch in a couple of fingers).

Crazy as this sounds but it actually seems to work.
Anyone heard of this?

http://www.ohio-nature.com/buckeye-tree.html

----------


## Rick

I think it's the case of the placebo pill. That's not a bad thing at all. If you think it works and it seems to stay with it. A buckeye is a lot like some folks. It's just a worthless nut.

----------


## your_comforting_company

I have to agree. Around here they are called on for "good luck", and general aches and pains. I'm afraid it is a placebo effect. I was told to put one in my shoe to help my back.. by the end of the day, my foot hurt so bad I forgot all about my back!

----------


## Justin Case

> I have to agree. Around here they are called on for "good luck", and general aches and pains. I'm afraid it is a placebo effect.* I was told to put one in my shoe to help my back.. by the end of the day, my foot hurt so bad I forgot all about my back!*


See It works !    :Smile:

----------


## hunter63

> I think it's the case of the placebo pill. That's not a bad thing at all. If you think it works and it seems to stay with it. A buckeye is a lot like some folks. It's just a worthless nut.


LOL, Seems that sometimes these can be the most intresting, and fun.
I can recall some former teachers expressed this theory as well.

Ycc, so it does work?

----------


## Swamprat1958

Hunter63 I have heard that from country folks all my life, but you are the first that I have actually heard that said it works.  Placebo effect or not, I would keep it with me for a while just to test it more.

----------


## hunter63

SR, I'm gonna keep carrying it so we will see.
I didn't really notice anything much, just seemed that those couple of fingers didn't seem to come to mind, you don't think about them when they aren't hurting.

So one day I was aware that they were kinda stiff and was painful to bend them.
I looked for the buckeye and realized I had left it on my dresser.

Put it back in my pocket, and they have been pretty good since.

Fact or in my head, don't know???????????????????????

----------


## crashdive123

It's kind of like the Q-Ray bracelet that I wear.  I don't care if it's the bracelet or my head, but it works.

----------


## Sarge47

Somebody told me once that Acorns work like Viagra.  I haven't checked it out yet.   :Creepy:

----------


## Beans

> Somebody told me once that Acorns work like Viagra.  I haven't checked it out yet.


Like a Mighty Oak?????? :Lol:

----------


## crimescene450

I dont know about ohio buckeye, but over here we have california buckeye and theyre toxic to eat.  the indians actually used them to stupify fish.

----------


## Rick

We don't need Buckeyes to stupify people. A good many have a handle on that already.

----------


## hunter63

The guy I got the buckeye from also swears by "birch tea", as he got struck by lightning, twice, and lightning never strikes birch trees...so, go figure?

I do know I don't hang out with him, if it's storming out.

----------


## Rick

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCaN59knUCk

----------


## randyt

Hunter, how is the buckeye working?

----------


## hunter63

Hey, Randy.....was splitting wood yesterday with the neighbor, he did most of the work....and I'm still carrying it.....so it works just fine....LOL

I had carried that nut since I posted this back in 2010....in my pocket now....and will continue to carry it....does seem to work.

----------


## kyratshooter

> The guy I got the buckeye from also swears by "birch tea", as he got struck by lightning, twice, and lightning never strikes birch trees...so, go figure?
> 
> I do know I don't hang out with him, if it's storming out.


The county Sheriff in my area was struck 3 times!  Walking in a field once, riding on a tractor and the tractor was struck and it blew him off the tractor, third time he was investigating a crime and carrying his badge on his belt and it hit him and melted his badge.  

Nobody wants him around in a storm either.

----------


## Wildthang

Here in Ohio Buckeyes are a sacred thing. My favorite football team is the Buckeyes, I have a Buckeye Hong, I have Buckeye boxer shorts, the girls have Buckeye hongs. when we get old we get a Golden Buckeye card and get discounts with it. We carry them for good luck and they also ward off evil spirits.
The Buckeye has magical powers that defy scientific explanation!

----------


## hunter63

> Here in Ohio Buckeyes are a sacred thing. My favorite football team is the Buckeyes, I have a Buckeye Hong, I have Buckeye boxer shorts, the girls have Buckeye hongs. when we get old we get a Golden Buckeye card and get discounts with it. We carry them for good luck and they also ward off evil spirits.
> The Buckeye has magical powers that defy scientific explanation!


Well, there you have it.....conformation.
I believe it...

----------


## Lamewolf

Didn't work for me, kind of like the copper bracelet.  The buckeye only took up room in my pocket and the copper bracelet only turned my wrist green !

----------


## hunter63

> Didn't work for me, kind of like the copper bracelet.  The buckeye only took up room in my pocket and the copper bracelet only turned my wrist green !


How long did you try it for?......

Kinda like raw oysters......guys were telling me they were a great aphrodisiac.
So I tried a dozen....only eight worked........YMMV

----------


## Stulanger

My dad has carried one in his pocket for the last few years and he swears by it.  I take prescribed medications for rheumatoid arthritis and gout.  I tried the buckeye thing for a while but it doesn't seem to work as well for me.  Too bad as the weather is starting to change and I could use some relief on those cool, damp mornings.  I've heard of bee stings being used to help arthritis sufferers as well although that may be kinda like keeping the buckeye in your shoe. :Frown:

----------

